

Webtalk.io - real-time chat while browsing any website - braindamageinc
http://www.webtalk.io

======
braindamageinc
We are proud to present our new project: Webtalk.io, a free service that
enables users to chat in real-time while browsing any website. Type in any
website address to instantly browse and see other users that are currently on
the same page with you. Join the discussion and share your opinions freely.
There is no need to login. It’s really easy to express yourself on the
Internet without the need to register. For us, staying anonymous is extremely
important, so you can chat all over the web without leaving any trace of your
activities.

------
urbanturban
Intresting take. Could be ok for corporate and dev work.

------
RenderMan22
very nice app. big Like

